# What are the Prices in Dahab?



## Gabarahmath (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi, my name is Gabar and I'm currently in the U.S. but looking to travel to Dahab,Egypt possibly longterm.. I'm curious to know how the atmosphere is there and normal cost of food market items, and rent? And is it difficult to find affordable apartments longterm? thanks.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Gabarahmath said:


> Hi, my name is Gabar and I'm currently in the U.S. but looking to travel to Dahab,Egypt possibly longterm.. I'm curious to know how the atmosphere is there and normal cost of food market items, and rent? And is it difficult to find affordable apartments longterm? thanks.


Hello Gabar,

Atmosphere - warm and humid
Cost of food - Egypt quality cheap, expat about the same as UK
Rent - long term rent easy


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

The Sinai isn't exactly the most stable place in Egypt at the moment.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

canuck2010 said:


> The Sinai isn't exactly the most stable place in Egypt at the moment.



Sadly this is so true.....Dahab is my favourite part of Egypt, but wild horses wouldn't drag me there right now....
Have you read about the kidnappings etc???
Bedouins running wild is not conducive to a happy peaceful life!!!


----------

